# ever heard



## paul palmer (Jan 8, 2002)

Anyone heard of a company called "service" have renewed my insurance with them(supposed to insure Andy Barnes's beast)? arranged through Keith Michaels
.

Hope i have done right?

Paul.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Not heard of "Service"*

but my insurance is with Highway,through Keith Michaels,and they are very good,with a very competitive price.
Should be Ok i reckon


----------



## paul palmer (Jan 8, 2002)

*service*

Thanks i hope so!. do uou know if you make a claim do you deal with Keith Michaels or direct with the insurance company. It just seems that i have a Insurance cert but no ther details.

Paul.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*You would contact KM*

they would send you out a claims form,and then the underwriters,ie "Service" would deal with the claim.


----------



## paulmcnally (Nov 2, 2001)

Yeah, I've been with service policies for two years, this was through A-Plan.

Paul


----------

